# The Great Escape from Stalag Luft III



## Profero (Dec 29, 2006)

Stalag Luft III • The Great Escape of Per Bergsland, Jens Müller, ....
On the page:
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/stories/arnost-wolly-valenta-great-escape-1601.html
it is incorrectly stated that:
"Young Londoner Peter Rockland and Norwegian Jens Einar Muller got to Sweden aboard a Swedish ship..."
Jens Einar Müller wrote in his book, and it is a also documented elsewhere, that "Rockland" was a cover name for the Norwegian POW Per Bergsland who was a Norwegian pilot in the RAF 332 sqr. Jens Müller also refers to Rockland as Rock Rockland. Whether or not his cover name was "Peter" or "Rock", there is no doubt about Per Bergslands nationality. (An etymologically interesting fact is that "Per", "Peter" and "Berg" all mean "Rock/Stone")
I don't know who, how, or if, this should be corrected, but anyhow it's factually wrong.


----------

